

Almost Nothingware: Phil Greenspun on Vignette StoryServer (1999) - mkramlich
http://philip.greenspun.com/wtr/vignette-old

======
jawngee
Oh the horror stories I could tell you about Vignette from back in the 90's
working for the big dotcom factories in NYC.

This post pretty much nails it on the head.

------
julianz
While this was a very incisive and accurate article in 1999, what on earth is
it doing on Hacker News in 2010?

